# Food plot tractors



## Tomas (Jun 14, 2003)

I just sold a JD 4700 4X4 which had 47 hp, a bucket, and the hydrostatic transmission. With that trans. there were two pedals on the right. Push one, you go forward. Push the other, you go backwards. Push hard, go fast, push easy, you truly creep. Let up on either, and you stop immediately. No clutch pedal, and the only time you touch the brake is to help with sharp turns. I put 200 hours on it and really loved it. Skidded logs, brushhogging, tilling, mowing, loading my dump truck.. I sold it to buy a JD 5420 because my firlds are steep and I'm using a 7' mower. Going up 30-40 degree slopes with that brush hog takes a lot of hp to keep from lugging the engine. If you use a hrdrostatic trans., I don't think you will ever be happy without it. The JD HST has been proven to be pretty bullet proof. Good luck on your shopping..


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

Ogre,

There's another one. Kubota has a GST tranny ie "Shuttle Shift". It has a long arm on the left of the steering column which lets you move from Fwd to Rev wo/ using the clutch. Very handy for loader work. Thats what I have on my Bota and I love it. An advantage on smaller tractors ie no loss of power on ground or at PTO which you do have with the Hydro trans.
For straight farm field work, the OT gear driven is more bullet proof than anything else.

Natty B.


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

Brokenarrow,

So, ya got the CEO's (yr wifes) OK?? Whooooeee! Then yr good - to go, man.

Your chore list sounds almost exactly like ours. IMHO you want 4WD and AG tires. Does Blue have shuttle shift trannys??? If not, then go w/ Hydro unless you like shifting alot. Remember that there is a small loss of power to the ground and PTO w/ Hydros.

Sizes- yr call - but I think yr in the ballpark. Remember what Luv2 said. I'd take that chore list into all yr nearby dealers and get their takes on it. Also there's tons of buzz and advice on that TBN site.

Did somebody mention snow - we're having tons of it in NW Lower this winter. BUT a good CUT w/ 4WD + Ag Tires +a FEL + a RM Snowblower makes short work of it.  

Happy tractor shopping. 

Natty B.


----------



## Tomas (Jun 14, 2003)

Natty, I have the power reverser on the new tractor, and I agree it is great, especially when you are doing loader work. You are also correct that the HST saps some of the hp. Both have their advantages and downside. The one thinf I really liked about the HST was the ability to set ANY speed I wanted, set the cruise control, and let it rip.


----------



## brokenarrow (Oct 6, 2003)

I have been doing alot of research and also asked alot of people today that I work with of theyre opinions. Survey say's? It is rigged!!!! hangin chads!!.
The older 2 wheel drive tractor owners ALL say, "what the heck do you need a 4wd for, we have been doing fine for 100 years with out it.
The 4wd tractor owners all say, I never would own anouther 2wd tractor.
The hydrostatic owners all vote for hydro.
The manual owners say that the hydro will be more likely to break and cost more in the long run.
Ahhhh!! LOL.
After alot of input from others, I think I am now leaning away from the 55 horse 2wd, and looking at the 33horse 4wd, diesel with the manual. 
I took your advice and am making a list of honey-do's along with the "real important jobs" (mine), also I know that New Holland has the shuttle shift, but I dont know if it is standard with the smaller 33 horse. Also going to compare the price dif. between the 33 and the 35 horse, if it is only $550 like the dif. between the 29 and the 33 I will opt for the 35. But I still need to talk to the dealer and find out more about the 2wd 55 horse, I like the "biggness" of it? ARRR ARRRR! lol.


----------



## brokenarrow (Oct 6, 2003)

Ooops 
One more thing, Has anyone here bought any attachments from 
a name tractor maker like New Holland? Was wondering what I would expect to pay for a new smaller harrow disk. Also wondering if they are more beefy than the after market ones like King Kutter?


----------



## mike hartges (Jun 9, 2003)

Brokenarrow, I have a Ford 2 bottom plow and a Ford scoop for the back of my tractor. They are more heavy duty than the ones you'll find at Tractor Supply Co.


----------



## LReed (Sep 24, 2001)

All of this talk about new tractors is making me jeleous. I'd like to get a new one but it's just not in the budget right now. I do have an old 8n that I believe I can put about $400 in it and have it running pretty good. This will be my first year for food plots so this will get me started anyway. I'm looking forward to the work.


----------



## brokenarrow (Oct 6, 2003)

Reed
Good luck, hope they turn out the way you want!!!

I have decided to buy the NH TC40 manual shift (it comes with the shuttle shift). Its a 4wd diesel. I cant believe I have gone from a 29 or 33 horse up to the 40 fwd and I am going to get the (fel) with it too. The price just went thru the roof! LOL. Oh well this will be the first time in my life I buy exactly what I want and not take a cheaper way out. I will have many more uses than just food plotting ans it should last me my lifetime. I cant wait for spring!!!!


----------



## LReed (Sep 24, 2001)

Brokenarrow,

Can you give me directions to your place??? I'll bring the trailer and I promise I'll bring it back to you just as soon as I'm done with it!!!!! 

Too Cool. Congrats. That's one nice piece of equipment.


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

brokenarrow,

Remember what Luv2 said, that was good advice. Nobody that I've ever talked to has said "wish I'd bot the next smaller tractor". They've all said the exact opposite. You'll use that FEL more than all the other implements combined. I'm betting. Might as well have the right one properly installed by the dealer. I leave mine on year round.
Happy tractoring. 

Natty B.


----------



## Jeff Sturgis (Mar 28, 2002)

BA,

My FEL has been on my tractor for 3 years straight, and has probably been used for at least 1/2 the 280 hours.

One thing though. I have the Hydrostatic transmition and it is purely awesome. I had a friend that switched tractors, always had manual, and I finally convinced him to get the HST. He thanks me all the time. Basically, once you go HST, you never go back, or so I've been told. I talk to my local Kubota dealer up here quite often and he sells the HST much more than anything else. He has also told me that just about anybody that switches to HST is extremely happy, and thankful. You would never be able to see any difference in power, if it is even true, using an HST. Please do yourself a favor and at least drive and HST before you buy.

Now, about that blue thing your looking at.....


----------



## brokenarrow (Oct 6, 2003)

Northjeff/ natty
My next decision is whether or not to spend the 300 dollars on the quick attach ( so you can use skidsteer attatchments)?
I am leaning toward not buying it because I dont think I will have many uses for anything other than the bucket and maybe forks but even then how often will I change to forks? Any input? 
Thanks


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

I started out with a ford 2n. It got the job done. Hint; keep your thumbs on the outside of the steering wheel. I went and got me J.D. 4700, 4 wheel drive, 48 horse diesel, with Hydrostatic, and a front end loader. Hydrostatic is the way to go. Boy can I get the job done now. If you ever work in small areas you will see what I'm talking about with the Hydrostatic.


----------



## brokenarrow (Oct 6, 2003)

Slowpoke
Sounds like you have a great set up, big enough to do just about everything all the time. Hydro is one area that I needed to cut out of the budget. It is a want and not a need (IMHO) and if I had to cut somewhere that is what I have chose to cut on. Remember I went from a 33 horse with no loader, and the smaller tires, all the way past the 35 to the 4 cly 40 horse with a loader with the skidsteer quick tach and larger ag tires, folding rops andthe crank adjustment for the deluxe 3pt. LOL. I added way more than I wanted to, but with all the help and advice that you guys gave me and a few others, I think I am now ordering exactly what I need. The NH 40 comes with a shuttle shift which is not a hydro but at the same time is not like the older manual shift gears. I am real happy with my choice and my last qoute clinched the deal, I got it today and the best thing is that MY BRIDE is happy also.
Take care guys, I love ya all !!! LOL -- easy!! (for the advice!!!)


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

Brokenarrow; Sounds like you picked out a good rig. Like you, I looked for advice and got some. One was a 4 cly diesel that does a lot of work on a gal. of diesel. I'm looking for a good rototiller now. CYA.


----------



## Jeff Sturgis (Mar 28, 2002)

BA,

You'll love your new "baby"....I bet you can't wait, enjoy! 

Slowpoke,

I've had good luck with my King Kutter tiller so far. Cheap price, slip clutch, and so far very reliable. I use the 72" and it's never given the tractor even a hint of trouble. The only time I've had problems is when I've picked up a 10" thick buried cedar root that wouldn't let go...I had to hammer and cut until it was free. A very heavy, dense, chunk of wood.


----------

